# Freezing



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

-17?C (1F) outside!

Freezing. I want to go to Mexico.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

-17?C (1F) outside!

My freezer isn't even that cold, you will have to move down here to Australia, 29 Celsius.
Oh, well, at least your beers will be nice and cold :lol: 
But I an guessing you would be reaching for a nice hot cuppa instead. 
G.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

And here I was feeling too cold because it's dipping down to the 20's F now.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> -17?C (1F) outside!
> 
> My freezer isn't even that cold


lol, winner.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

Shame you missed out on this:

*MORPHY RICHARD Double Dual Heated Underblanket reduced to ?11.64 from ?39.99*










http://www.hotukdeals.com/deal/8161/morphy-richard-double-dual-heated-u


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

It's been 40?C for the last few days here in Perth...and forcast is same for tomorrow but with thunderstorms.

Brrrr...I can't even imagine what -17 would feel like!!! Is it snowing?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Epiphany said:


> Brrrr...I can't even imagine what -17 would feel like!!! Is it snowing?


I don't think it's stopped snowing here for the past two weeks. I feel like I'm in the Hoth system without a Tauntaun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

sebastian said:


> I don't think it's stopped snowing here for the past two weeks. I feel like I'm in the Hoth system without a Tauntaun.


Can you send some over here? We havent had any snow yet and it probably wont come either. I miss it 



Revelation said:


> -17?C (1F) outside!


Brrr...cold.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

We had about -15 celsius for about 2 week's here and that wasent even factoring in the windchill. That suck's ass. It's warmed up abit now thank god.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

> And here I was feeling too cold because it's dipping down to the 20's F now.


Ditto. I'm getting pretty sick of the cold weather and the bad thing is we've had a very unusually warm Winter. But I'm still ready for Spring to be here!


----------



## Milan (May 29, 2005)

When I was in Canada it was three weeks before winter started and at lunch time it was ~5degC - it just did't compute in my mind. I mean that's as cold as my fridge!! -17degC - I just don't know how you guys cope.

Those temps are lethal. Have there been any deaths from the cold?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

We've had an usually mild winter too, but predictably, one day it's a positively balmy 9 degrees centrigrade, and the next day it's -5 with a wind chill goddam factor of -1000000000. I pity the poor plants. They haven't a clue what's going on.

We had two days on light snow here in the east of England, and, with utter utter predictabilty, the country comes to a total standstill. It's not even annoying or funny anymore. It's boring. Still, only another four months of grey miserableness until we get 1 day of hot summer.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Martinelv said:


> I pity the poor plants. They haven't a clue what's going on.


Don't kid yourself. They know EXACTLY what's going on. And at all times.

But you're right. We should all feign ignorance and keep them thinking that we're totally oblivious to their nefarious schemes. We must maintain the illusion that they have us right where they want us until we've had time to appropriately defend ourselves. But how!? Good Christ, how?!? They're numberless! And they sprout up everywhere like an insufferable plague! We must act now! And act nimbly.










Photosynthesis, indeed.

s.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Haha...You know though, really, I'm hearing the same thing from people around the world. Its the same thing here in Youngstown. Incredibly mild winter then BAM, huge amounts of snow, followed by thaws, rain, sun, and another killer chill from nowhere. This is just an uneducated guess, but the instability of the established weather patterns has to do with global warming's acceleration, IMHO. I think we're permanently losing our environment's homeostasis.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Global warming, just another massive problem.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

The coldest ive ever been in was about -30 celsius and sweet jesus that was brutal. Going out in that weather is about the most unpleasant experience you can have. I used to have a shot of rum mixed in with my coffee before i went to work just to warm me up.

I actually went bar hoping in that cold wearing nothing but a light jacket i dunno how i didnt freeze to death on some night's. That's very dangerous because you cant feel the cold when your drunk but you will actually get hypothermia faster.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

> -17?C (1F) outside!
> 
> Freezing. I want to go to Mexico.


Its easy, just move to Australia 

3098


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Tee hee. Sebastian, if you weren't so funny, I would consider you a very weird man. Ney - odd. But I know otherwise.

My daffodils told me so.


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

-17 C here as well (around 0 F) but a month ago (abouts) i remember the windchill dipping around -35 C which is something like -30 F.

Canada is cold.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I experienced -24 in Vienna. Jesus, that was cold. Also we got lost on the way back from a pub, my girlfriend was hallucinating from the cold and booze, and I couldn't find the hotel.

She didn't wake up with a hangover. I did.

:evil:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

> Also we got lost on the way back from a pub,


I get lost on my way back from bathroom :lol:

G.


----------

